# Weird thought???



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it wrong for those of us who have our own relationship problems to give advice to others? lol... I warned you, I said it was a weird thought. :rofl:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hell, it's not a professional counseling site, it's a group forum. Say what you want to say!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What relationship DOESN'T have problems???


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Not at all! Those of us with our own battles have gained experience and wisdom along the way. How could someone living a perfect life even relate to traveling a rocky road?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think it's weird at all!

I also don't comment on situations that I haven't experienced on some level, or try to put myself in the OP's shoes and advise from there.

Giving advice is a lot easier than living it... I know what advice I would give myself in certain situations, but I know I won't follow through, either. At least not yet.

Maybe I should just keep my mouth shut?? LoL! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I don't think it's weird at all!
> 
> I also don't comment on situations that I haven't experienced on some level, or try to put myself in the OP's shoes and advise from there.
> 
> ...


I try to do the same, stay out of situations where I have no experience. But I do have 10 years of marriage under my belt, and although we are going through some things right now, we are working on it. I try to though at least implement the things I read on here that I find useful. :smthumbup:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't. I just tell people what I think. Whether I know what I am talking about or not.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Go, Hope!

My opinion is frequently pretty unpopular, but I think that serves a purpose -- otherwise it all just descends into groupthink.

Anyway, I'll keep posting till they ban me


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Anyway, I'll keep posting till they ban me


:lol: I like the opinions who are outside of groupthink, outside of the box, and give a new perspective on things.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I look at it this way... everything happens for a reason. If my bad experiences can prevent another couple from going thru the same things I have, then that is why I went thru it. Can't change it, but I have wisdom gained that can be passed along.... and that goes for both good and bad.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

Doesn't matter. Besides, most mental health professionals I know get into the business because they have issues of their own. Has anyone met a psychologist, etc, that doesn't have their own psychologist to talk to?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, no, Jimena, they are not allowed into the profession if they have not undergone therapy!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep giving advice, the more you post the more ChrisH pays you


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Keep giving advice, the more you post the more ChrisH pays you


Wait... PAY???? I could be getting PAID?!?!?!?!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You haven't been paid yet?

I'd PM ChrisH right away


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I just like to hear myself "talk." I don't really care if anyone is listening. 

Knowing others can relate is comforting. Getting multiple points of view and thinking them through can help you grow. I can figure things out for myself by responding to others. In other words, a community sharing ideas works in a lot of different ways.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sometimes, the best advice I've gotten (or insight) is my own that I've given...


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Keep giving advice, the more you post the more ChrisH pays you


Forgive me dancing frog almost recovered ... what the heck is ChrisH:scratchhead:?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> Sometimes, the best advice I've gotten (or insight) is my own that I've given...


True to that... sometimes I read another's story and in my own reply, I realize something new about myself as well.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ChrisH is the owner of TAM

(and obviously I'm joking about getting paid)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Here's a weird observation for you... when I first look at your avie upon opening a thread, the heart pupil looks like it dilates. 

I think if we all had 'perfect' relationships we wouldn't be here, or have come here in the first place. The experience or exposure to feelings and scenarios often helps us to relate and then offer different perspectives. Ok granted, one doesn't need to have gone through something to consider a scenario objectively or have an opinion, but I do think in this format it helps.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

OH!  I knew you were joking about getting paid... I just didn't get that part


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Here's a weird observation for you... when I first look at your avie upon opening a thread, the heart pupil looks like it dilates.


You know I just noticed that, the pupil... I think it's some sort of optical illusion or something! lol


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> You know I just noticed that, the pupil... I think it's some sort of optical illusion or something! lol


It is! I'm a bit hooked on it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> It is! I'm a bit hooked on it.


Never noticed til you pointed it out


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Never noticed til you pointed it out


I think she's just happy to see us both!


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

It's funny that you brought that up because based on the amount of time I'm on here, you would think I would have 5000 posts. Truth is, there are alot of time when I get half way through writing something that I just erase it and think "who the fvck am I to give advice, I can't even get my own sh!t right.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Paulination said:


> It's funny that you brought that up because based on the amount of time I'm on here, you would think I would have 5000 posts. Truth is, there are alot of time when I get half way through writing something that I just erase it and think "who the fvck am I to give advice, I can't even get my own sh!t right.


haha...I'm laughing at my own irony here and just have to admit this to you...I originally quoted this post and was writing something to try to encourage you to post despite your feeling that way and then deleted it lol.

I think our thoughts and perspectives are just that. Sometimes I write stuff, no idea if it's helpful or not, but then find it interesting to read other perspectives on the same topic. It might even mean that a certain perspective ignites/inspires another.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what's the old saying?

Those who can, do
Those who can't, teach


----------



## TwyztedChyck (Sep 11, 2010)

Two heads (or more) are better than one on a problem, and 'experience is a great teacher'.


----------

